# Gremlins, Pintos, Vegas...seen any lately????



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Has anyone seen an AMC Gremlin in the last decade...same with Ford Pinto or Chevy Vega...just curious..thought maybe they are all extinct.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I saw a Gemlin at the drag races a while back. Sharp looking with a big blower sticking through the hood!

I'm guessing the Pintos have all exploded by now. Vegas have probably rusted away.

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Saw a chevy cosworth vega the other day, love to have one of those, fairly rare....these were all cars that originated in the oil embargo years, when as a nation, we decided to dig a hole and stick our heads as far into it as we could....if we had taken action at that time we would be ahead of the curve in alternate energy and would be a leader in he field instead of playing catch up....without a doubt my generations biggest failure.....now we have terrorists and illegals and we are once again sticking our head where the sun doesn't shine....we just didn't have to dig the damn hole....we would rather pay someone to dig it for us, but were broke and they so Americanized (insert beholden to gov programs), so the next best thing is.....
What an abysmal decade for car manufacturing...mustangs, camero, vette, nothing was spare in the name of OPEC....we are truly a bunch of bumbling idiots we it comes to looking after Americas best interest....mho


----------

